# Beverly Hills, 90210 and 90210



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2008)

Will any of you admit to watching Beverly Hills, 90210 back in the day?  I did, I admit it.  DH and I watched several episodes last weekend during a 90210 marathon and absolutely died.  I used to love that show.  Now...the clothes, the plots, OMG, so very cheesy. 

They have a new show now called 90210, which takes place at the same school, but at current times.  They have Jenny Garth and Shannon Doherty as charecters, as well.  

Total blast from the past.  

Anyone remember Beverly Hills, 90210?


----------



## Jot (Sep 4, 2008)

i loved Beverly Hills 90210 esp Luke Perry. Me and my girlfriends took a trip to london to see him in When Harry met Sally and he was still lovely!!!

Think i'm going to have the theme tune in my head all day now thinking about it


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 4, 2008)

i used to watch it back in the day, my cousin got me hooked on it. I missed this new 90210 I caught a few scenes but DH came and changed the channel.


----------



## gracetre123 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh I love it!! I think this show its a must for the people of my generation (early 30s) I wish I could see that marathon...man I use to have pictures of Brandon in all my notebooks...haha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2008)

I was floored by the clothes in the original. They didn't seem so bad in the early 90s, but wow.  Good Lord, you couldn't throw a rock without hitting a pair of unflattering, high-waisted, baggy, pleated pants in one of those original episodes!  

I was also struck by how "preachy" the first one was.  THen I had to laugh as the first episode of the new one contained: a guy getting a blow job in the school parking lot, some girl buying drugs, theft, plagiarism, underage drinking, and lots of lying.   I know they threw those issues into the original, just not all at once.  lol


----------



## Cinci (Sep 4, 2008)

The old 90210 was good.. The new one.....  Not so much.. I've been waiting all summer for it.. and I was really dissapointed.. it's like arip off of Degrassi: The Next Generation/Gossip Girl/OC..  And isn't nearly as good as any of those shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only thing I liked about it was that it had Shannon Doherty & Jenny Garth in it.....  But even then.. Jenny Garth.. meh...  
But they are just starting out and maybe it will get better...


----------



## aziajs (Sep 4, 2008)

I used to be all about 90210..but especially Melrose Place - now that was my shit!

I watched about 30 mins. of the new version and it was ok.  But, for my teenage ambition, deceit, sex, drugs, booze viewing I prefer Gossip Girl.


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 4, 2008)

I watched 90210 all the time and I still wil watch the reruns. Not quite sure about this one. I remember Kelly taylor couldnt have kids now she has a little boy. I am dying to know if that is Dylans baby,hmmmmmmmm I wonder. I really like seeing the old characters. I hope more of them come even if it is just for a visit.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

I tivo the re-runs on Soapnet every night.  I love the first 90210 and really enjoyed the new one.  I just hope that they keep bringing back some of the old cast members just for us that loved the original.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Sep 4, 2008)

I did! I havent seen the newer version, but I heard is not the greatest. What do you guys think about this new show?


----------



## SuSana (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie5* 

 
_I watched 90210 all the time and I still wil watch the reruns. Not quite sure about this one. I remember Kelly taylor couldnt have kids now she has a little boy. *I am dying to know if that is Dylans baby,*hmmmmmmmm I wonder. I really like seeing the old characters. I hope more of them come even if it is just for a visit._

 
I think they said something like it was going to be Dylan's son if they could get him to be on the show, but the reason he isn't there would be because he was a "free spirit" and he takes off from time to time.  Or something along those lines.  

I used to watch BH 90210, my sister still watches it on DVD.  I still get teary eyed on the episode when Dylan's wife dies.  So I realllllly wanted to like the new one...but it was so corny I couldn't make it more than 20 mins.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like the new 90210 and love the old ones. I am def a fan and will be watching each week.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

I am wondering if Kelly's childs father is Brandon.  Because do y'all remember when Kelly was on the phone late at night when her son came in and she said to the person on the other line "He keeps asking about you."  Then once Brenda came into town she said that Brandon says hi and Kelly said, "The last time I talked to him was at 2 in the morning" or something like that.  That was just my thought.  Hope that all made sense!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 5, 2008)

I loved 90210! When it first came on TV, I was in first grade, only 7!! Damn that makes me feel old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watched it for years and even watched the hell out of Melrose Place.

BTW, what channel does the new 90210 come on?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 5, 2008)

It's on The CW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm liking the new 90210, but it's really unbelievable XD


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am wondering if Kelly's childs father is Brandon.  Because do y'all remember when Kelly was on the phone late at night when her son came in and she said to the person on the other line "He keeps asking about you."  Then once Brenda came into town she said that Brandon says hi and Kelly said, "The last time I talked to him was at 2 in the morning" or something like that.  That was just my thought.  Hope that all made sense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I caught that too.  Hmmmmm


----------



## electrostars (Sep 5, 2008)

I LOVED the original one..I was so pumped for the new one, but DIRECTV DOESN'T OFFER CW, at least where I live. BASTARDS!! lol.
My cousin recorded it on her DVR, I Just have to make my way over there to watch it. :/ lol.


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I think they said something like it was going to be Dylan's son if they could get him to be on the show, but the reason he isn't there would be because he was a "free spirit" and he takes off from time to time. Or something along those lines. 

I used to watch BH 90210, my sister still watches it on DVD. I still get teary eyed on the episode when Dylan's wife dies. So I realllllly wanted to like the new one...but it was so corny I couldn't make it more than 20 mins._

 
I cried too It was so sad


----------



## panther27 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_I LOVED the original one..I was so pumped for the new one, but DIRECTV DOESN'T OFFER CW, at least where I live. BASTARDS!! lol.
My cousin recorded it on her DVR, I Just have to make my way over there to watch it. :/ lol._

 
I just got directv,love it,but yes I hate that it doesn't come with cw
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't watch antm either.I thought it was just me.Ooooh I'm so sad about that!


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 17, 2008)

AHHHHHHHH I knew it I knew he was the father of Kelly's baby!!!!I was so glad to finally hear it


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Sep 17, 2008)

I THINK I used to watch the old 90210, but I was pretty young and don't really remember...I LOVE the new one though. love love love. I really hope they don't cancel it, or stop showing it in Australia (something the programmers over here seem to love doing).


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2008)

I remembering watching the old 90210, I was really young back then and don't really remember much. I liked Brian Green a lot! *lol* I doubt the new one will be shown here since they dub almost every single English shows here in this country. I've missed a lot good TV shows after moving here 2 1/2 years ago!


----------



## aimee (Sep 17, 2008)

oohhh i loved it
i had a heart shaped pillow with a picture of Luke Perry lol 
melrose place was great too


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the old one. I was only like five when it first started airing so I didn't watch it back then, but I started watching reruns a few years ago and have been hooked since. I like the new one too, although Darcy...I mean Annie..is really annoying. That kid can't act for crap, every character she plays is exactly like the one she played in the Coffee Crisp commercial.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 17, 2008)

So now we know who the father is.   Hmm...honestly, I was hoping for a bit of a twist in that story line.  

I can't wait to see what old skool 90210 charecters make appearances as the show progresses.  

Is is just me or is Shannen Doherty starting to resemble Rosanne Barr?


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 17, 2008)

I loved the old 90210 show but you are so right...the fashion is so crazy to look at now! 

The new show is good but I keep thinking maybe I am alittle too old to watch it now LOL.  I was surprised to see the blow job scene in the premiere and could help think..."damn, this is definately not going to like the first one".

I was disappointed that Tori Spelling dropped out at the last minute (she was supposed to be on the show too).  I like her and I thought it would be interesting to see her on the show again.

I also loved Melrose Place and was happy to see Rob Estes on the new 90210 (he is the dad).  He is still hot...


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 17, 2008)

Is is just me or is Shannen Doherty starting to resemble Rosanne Barr?[/quote]
Ummmm I hate to say it but yes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was looking at her last night and she has really aged

I really hope Dylan will show up sometime!!!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey1025* 

 
_I also loved Melrose Place and was happy to see Rob Estes on the new 90210 (he is the dad).  He is still hot..._

 
I knew he looked familiar. He played Jess's father on Gilmore Girls and every time I saw those episodes I was trying to figure out where I had seen him before, it must've been on commercials for Melrose Place.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah i want Dylan to show up too...has luke perry signed on for any episodes yet though? i feel like thats something we would have heard about...


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

90210 was never really my thing, but I'll watch anything that has Tristan Wilds and Jessica Walter in it.


----------

